
People think it's impossible to be both ethical and competent - raleighm
https://qz.com/1786688/edelman-trust-barometer-2020-its-impossible-to-be-both-ethical-and-competent/
======
bryanrasmussen
"In Edelman’s index of public perception, business ranked the highest in
competence"

So business has a competence of 14 and ethics of -2 and NGOs have a competence
of -4 and ethics of 12.

Only NGOs are ethical.

Only Business is Competent (but not by much).

Only the public is smoking some powerful stuff.

on edit: added the (but not by much)

